# Some Pictures



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Here you go!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

looks like a geat hunt :beer:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

looks like alot of fun, but I have a question. What do you do with all the Geese after you shoot them. You can't possibly eat that many


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Lots of jerky and sausage. And I have a lot of guys that I hunt with. If every takes their share it really isnt a lot of birds. Reduce it to teh rediculous if you have 20 birds per guy per hunt. That is one batch of jerky or sausage per guy.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Throw 20 pounds of jerky on the table at work and see how long it takes to disapear!


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Got any pictures of your spread..??


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

I've never had Goose Jerky, sounds good. Seems like alot of birds to clean. Sure looks like fun though. We don't have Snow's here


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

That is Nice!!!! :beer: :beer:


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Way to pile em up.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

You are really hammerin them this year.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey buddy....like the last pic the most lol! Probably just cuz' my ugly @$$ is it! Wish I could have came up to nodak with you boys!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Sorry I dont kiss and tell. So I normally don't post pictures of my spread. Maybe corners, but not of the entire thing. I will tell you that I run a lot of full bodys though! :beer: :sniper:

Rock your sexy in your own fat hobbit way. I mean yes you live in a cave and eat your own fleas, but dont worry buddy there is someone out there for us all. I wish we could have had your gun in the spread too. We killed a lot of birds and we had a lot of inexperianced shootes in the decoys this year.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Sorry I dont kiss and tell. So I normally don't post pictures of my spread. Maybe corners, but not of the entire thing. I will tell you that I run a lot of full bodys though! :beer: :sniper:
> 
> Rock your sexy in your own fat hobbit way. I mean yes you live in a cave and eat your own fleas, but dont worry buddy there is someone out there for us all. I wish we could have had your gun in the spread too. We killed a lot of birds and we had a lot of inexperianced shootes in the decoys this year.


You must have some pretty special secrets.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

his set up is so secret he took me in blindfolded and wouldn't let me stand up to see the spread. told me just to lay there and shoot. the best part was i didn't have to put out/pick up decoys or pick up birds. way better than any guide i've used.


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

:rollin: :rollin: :rollin: :rollin: He did the same to me!!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

PLEASE will you show me your spread pics!!!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I saw his spread last year, he is using four Tangle-Free Snow goose decoys and a 4 speaker ecaller. oke: :beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I'd like to see some pics of the "edges"


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

haha you are all canibals. Roger you know how to make it funny dont ya. Now I am going to have every Tom, Dick, and Harry Pming me to take them out, to guide them. Thanks a lot buddy. And dont think I am going to let you off easy. Your picking up all 1,000 full bodys in Canada this year by yourself.

Sorry guys spread is a secret. The key is when you set your 1,000 full bodys up. We want to set them up in the shape of a hand with the middle finger sticking up. The snow geese get so mad they dive bomb the spread just looking for a fight. There you have it now I let my secret out. :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

ya, I am sure that is the first thought on everyones mind - for you to guide them on a hunt. :eyeroll:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

aboller said:


> ya, I am sure that is the first thought on everyones mind - for you to guide them on a hunt. :eyeroll:


 :toofunny:


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

I was being sarcastic. Dont be that way. No one needs to guide you boller everyone knows your a super star! :beer:


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

take it easy tiger, just rassin ya!


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

So how long did it take you to get those 1,000 fullbodies out into the field via 4 wheeler? :-?


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Riding fourwheeler is fun for him so he does them one at a time. It takes roughly a week (and 45 gallons of gas), but it is worth it when every decoy is given the time and care.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

It takes a lot of trips and lot of gas to get that many full bodies out in the field. But it is definetly worth it to see them dive bomb the spread..


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

Don't let him fool you...when we set dekes, we have three guys on the wheeler and we all hold 1 decoy. 3 at a time goes much faster than one! haha :beer:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

shooteminthelips said:


> It takes a lot of trips and lot of gas to get that many full bodies out in the field. But it is definetly worth it to see them dive bomb the spread..


Or the alternative...

Haul that many decoys into the field in maybe a few trips(sillosocks), and have the same result.

But I guess if pointlessly spending literally 10x more on decoys and gas makes you feel better....


----------



## Bucky Goldstein (Jun 23, 2007)

shooteminthelips:

[ ] Average snow goose hunter

[ ] Above average snow goose hunter

[X] Snow goose Ninja


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> shooteminthelips:
> 
> [ ] Average snow goose hunter
> 
> ...


No comment.


----------



## tango6 (Jan 29, 2003)

Bucky Goldstein said:


> shooteminthelips:
> 
> [ ] Average snow goose hunter
> 
> ...


More like Beverly Hills Ninja


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

> shooteminthelips:
> 
> [ ] Average snow goose hunter
> 
> ...


The ninja got beat on the ultimate warrior by the Spartan.....

So maybe a new category.......Snow Goose Spartan. :beer:

I also like setting up the spread as the middle finger. :wink:


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

:toofunny:


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

:homer: Simply amazing what you can do with photoshop....LOL


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Haha that is great. When you start getting text messages on what is going on nodakoutdoors.com you have to believe that you have truely arrived in this world. Thanks for the laugh guys! :beer:


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

rock7178 said:


> :homer: Simply amazing what you can do with photoshop....LOL


Its not photoshoped. 8)


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Sorry Mikey!


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

shooteminthelips said:


> Haha that is great. When you start getting text messages on what is going on nodakoutdoors.com you have to believe that you have truely arrived in this world.


yep...you're truly among the elite now :roll:

what a friggin ego stroke


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Any of you guys that hunts with shooteminthelips.....that pic of him as the ninja should be on a T shirt or something by fall.

[/img]


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

Chuck Smith said:


> Any of you guys that hunts with shooteminthelips.....that pic of him as the ninja should be on a T shirt or something by fall.
> 
> [/img]


I'll start taking orders!!


----------



## rock7178 (Jan 18, 2005)

I definitely want one!


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Look anyone who knows realizes that confidence and a ego stroke is something that I really dont need. Infact I will make the tshirts and sell them for 10 a crack myself. When you are a bright shining star, as I clearly am, a tshirt of my super ninja status might be just what all hunters need. Infact I see a new trailer design coming on right now. We can call it white, fat, ninja hunt club! :beer: :wink: :lol:


----------



## Almomatic (May 6, 2006)

I want some royalties then!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

tumblebuck said:


> shooteminthelips said:
> 
> 
> > Haha that is great. When you start getting text messages on what is going on nodakoutdoors.com you have to believe that you have truely arrived in this world.
> ...


I think he was just poking fun at himself T.


----------

